# Here's my trailer project



## KRS62 (Oct 10, 2011)

After much debate (in my head) of trying to find a used trailer in good condition...then working on it to fit my boat vs. sanding and repainting my existing trailer....I have decided to keep my trailer. I really don't have much time to work on it, but like the idea of a project. The previous owner painted over the galvanized metal. It's hard to tell, but looks like there are areas of where the paint "attacked" the galvanize. 

Plans:
- repaint entire trailer
- new axle/hubs/springs?/wheels/tires
- go down to metal in rusty areas and lightly sand any areas that look okay.
- install swing hinge on tongue

Materials I have settled on:
- drill w/wire cups
- I have a large compressor and my neighbors small sand blast gun for hard to reach areas. (It's too small for large areas.)
- Bullseye 1-2-3 as a primer (as recommended by Rustoleum) 
- Pro series Rustoleum spray cans, flat black

Here are some starter pics:


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a fancy trailer jack. Remember to use stainless hardware. Springs are always the first to go. I plan on replacing mine shortly and will be looking for some sort of coating.. Are you using this in salt water?


----------



## bulldog (Oct 10, 2011)

Keep the pics coming and good luck. That first pic you posted - I was like "man that is a goofy looking trailer." :LOL2:


----------



## basstender10.6 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking good! That fulton jack is amazing


----------



## nomowork (Oct 11, 2011)

Your trailer actually looks in better shape than mine when I bought my boat. I just roughed sanded it down, primed and painted with Rustoleum using a micro roller and one small brush. I find that I can put down more paint with a roller and brush than a sprayer.

I did opt to just change the axle out for a new one as I have had axle bearing failures on other used axles. Some of my trips are several hundred miles round trip at times. At about $100, it's cheap insurance to me.

Good luck!


----------



## KRS62 (Oct 24, 2011)

sixgun86 said:


> That's a fancy trailer jack. Remember to use stainless hardware. Springs are always the first to go. I plan on replacing mine shortly and will be looking for some sort of coating.. Are you using this in salt water?



The trailer had 95% stainless on it already. I am replacing them all. Probably don't need to do them all, but some were corroded/stained/etc. I didn't intend to, but got into the mindset of not wanting to put any "bad stuff" back on the trailer I worked so hard on! On the flip side, I will pretty much have a brand new trailer! Those shinny bolts sure do look purty!! :mrgreen: 

All my use is in freshwater. I might use in salt once or twice in the future, but I doubt it. (The previous owner used in salt some.)

KRS


----------



## KRS62 (Oct 24, 2011)

bulldog said:


> Keep the pics coming and good luck. That first pic you posted - I was like "man that is a goofy looking trailer." :LOL2:



lol...that was a good laugh!


----------



## KRS62 (Oct 24, 2011)

nomowork said:


> Your trailer actually looks in better shape than mine when I bought my boat. I just roughed sanded it down, primed and painted with Rustoleum using a micro roller and one small brush. I find that I can put down more paint with a roller and brush than a sprayer.
> 
> I did opt to just change the axle out for a new one as I have had axle bearing failures on other used axles. Some of my trips are several hundred miles round trip at times. At about $100, it's cheap insurance to me.
> 
> Good luck!



I broke the original axle about a year ago and put on another used one that I had. I repacked the bearings, etc. I have been meaning to work on the trailer for months, but a bearing failure finally forced my hand. Like you, I opted for a new axle, hubs and bearings. Yes, cheap insurance!


----------



## KRS62 (Oct 24, 2011)

Update - It's been a busy last few weeks at work, but finally was able to get plenty of work done last week and this weekend. I bought a 26gal/5hp off of my neighbor for the project. 

Wire wheeled it down, 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of flat black rustoleum (all laid on thick.) I started out with a brush with the primer and rattle cans. I brushed the (new) axle and back 15% of trailer. It wasn't my thing. I almost tried a roller, but went ahead and bought a spray gun to use with the compressor. I can see where the roller would be really nice on the outside and to lay down a thick coat, but I didn't want to brush the inside rails.

I love that fulton jack. I highly recommend it. The boat/trailer is front heavy and its easier to maneuver with the dual wheels.

I must say that I have a busy schedule and thought numerous times to myself during the project that I should have bought a new trailer. That said, the trailer is in fantastic shape and I am VERY happy now with having done it myself. I spent more than I thought I would, but I will end up with a new trailer for $400-500.


----------



## KRS62 (Oct 31, 2011)

I missed taking a pic during a stage or two, but here is a new pic. More to come shortly. The new rims/tires created a new issue of having to modify the front fender mounts. I definitely wanted that size tire, so we cut the mounts some and used some strut to reposition the mounts. I think it came out pretty good.

You can see the old tires that were on it from the previous owner next to the tree in some of the pics. They almost look like golf cart tires. The trailer rides SOOOOO much better!

KRS


----------



## V8_TITAN (Oct 31, 2011)

looks good man, I cant wait to do both of my trailers !


----------



## fender66 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice work. Looks great! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice work! =D>


----------



## Redvalic (May 18, 2012)

What type of primer and paint is usually used for a boat trailer?


----------



## Stove Iron (May 29, 2012)

Usually, you want a high solids oil based paint. A lot of folks have used Rustoleum paints to prime and coat their trailers. I've painted numerous metals (trailers, winch bumpers, lamp poles, birdbaths, etc.) with Rustoleum and had good results. My winch bumper started chalking up after a year though.

For the last two years, I have been using Sherwin Williams KEM series Industrial coatings wherever I would have used Rustoleum in the past. Right now, I'm modifying my jon boats trailer tongue and using KEM Kromik universal metal primer and KEM 400 gloss black to paint my trailer.


----------

